# FR: c'est/ce serait X (que) (de) + infinitif



## Charlie Parker

"...c'est tout de même un défi énorme que de réorienter des milliers de personnes." I don't understand why que is necessary here. I would be delighted if someone could give me a general rule or explain. Another phrase that comes to mind is "il n'y a rien de tel que" If I want to say "There's nothing like having francophone friends" would I say "Il n'y a rien de tel que d'avoir (ou qu'avoir) les amis francophones. Merci d'avance.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## spielenschach

It is not necessary. It was very used but it is old fashioned today.


----------



## mickaël

Salut,
C'est un "que explétif", donc inutile comme l'a dit spielenschach. Mais pourtant, je trouve qu'il manquerait s'il n'y était pas  Il rend la phrase plus jolie.
J'ai l'impression qu'on a surtout tendance à l'employer après des expressions exprimant un avis et se construisant avec la préposition de.
_"Ce serait bien que de venir."
"C'est quand même beau que de voir ça."
_(pas terribles mes exemples. Ici, ça fait pas très joli)

Sinon, dans ces cas, totalement obsolètes.


----------



## antoine saini

c'est un gros effort que de mener de front sa vie.

pour quelle raison (que) est là. pourquoi c'est <que de mener>
quel role il joue ici.


----------



## geostan

"mener de front sa vie" est le sujet reel. "que de" sert de nexe avec le nom _effort_.

Un autre exemple pourrait être:

C'est un grand plaisir que de me retrouver parmi vous ce soir.

De plus, le _que_ est facultatif dans cette construction.


----------



## tilt

Pourrais-tu définir _nexe_, stp ? Je ne connais pas ce terme, et je n'en trouve pas la définition dans un contexte grammatical.

De plus, il me semble que si _que _est en effet facultatif, on peut en dire autant de _de_.
Sauf erreur de ma part, les 3 phrases suivantes sont possibles et équivalentes :
_ - C'est un gros effort *que de* mener de front sa vie.
 - C'est un gros effort *de *mener de front sa vie.
- C'est un gros effort *que *mener de front sa vie.

_   Je dirais que le fait d'utiliser _que _et _de sert _uniquement à rendre la phrase plus formelle, un peu comme un _ne explétif _peut le faire.


----------



## geostan

Tu as raison, Tilt. "nexe" n'est pas français. Sans le vouloir, j'ai inventé le terme à partir du mot anglais, _nexus_, qui veut dire: _lien_. Cela dit, j'aime le mot et puisqu'il vient du latin, ce pourrait être un ajout utile au lexique grammatical.

Et je suis d'accord que les trois phrases sont possibles.


----------



## Dutchman

Ce serait t'insulter que de te fiancer à ce gendre idéal converti par tes soins.
A novel's male character fantasizes speaking to the heroin of Quo Vadis who has converted the hero of that story to christianity.

I would translate the phrase this way:
It would be an insult but to betroth you to this ideal son-in-law who was converted by your care (efforts).
I am reading the words "que de" as "then to" or "but to".
Is this correct?

Is there a different meaning for "gendre" besides "son-in-law"? Son-in-law makes no sense to me here.


----------



## grosmax

Dutchman said:


> It would be an insult *but* to betroth you to this ideal son-in-law who was converted by your care (efforts).
> I am reading the words "que de" as "then to" or "but to".
> Is this correct?



If "then to" or "but to" mean "not to",
then no.
The word "que" is _explétif_ in this sentence: it has no particular meaning and can be left out.


----------



## Janos

I've read the following sentence in today's Le Monde:
"C'était une bonne idée que de proposer des prêts d'urgence aux économies émergentes sans poser trop de conditions."
When I asked about my the role of the "que" a colleague of mine from Québec she said she would say: ...une bonne idée de proposer...
When I looked up my in Petit Robert the "ce" entry it looked like it would be more common to say: ...une bonne idée que proposer...

Are all three versions correct, and they mean the same?


----------



## Maître Capello

In fact all three are possible: the standard construction is with _de_ only, whereas the other two (_que de_ and _que_) are literary.


----------



## CapnPrep

Janos said:


> Are all three versions correct, and they mean the same?


The last version (_une bonné idée que …_) should not be used, too formal. The first two are correct and they mean the same. The first one (_une bonne idée que de …_) is more formal.

Here are a few previous threads discussing similar examples:
*légitime que de se récrier* (not exactly the same construction but my message #5 has the relevant quote from Grevisse)
*C'est ne pas le rôle de l'Etat que de...* (Español-Français)
*Est-ce croire que de ne plus croire en rien ?*
*FR: c'est/ce serait X (que) (de) + infinitif*


----------



## Grégoire

Bonjour, je ne suis pas sûr que ma traduction de la phrase suivante soit correcte.

Le contexte:
"Puisque c'est une gageure que de tenter de contrôler les 260 km de la frontière, la meilleure façon de protéger l'Etat contre toute immigration intempestive est d'y construire une barrière de sécurité."

Ma tentative:
"Since it's a challenge to try to control the 260km-long frontier, the best way to protect the state against unwanted immigration is to build a security barrier."

En fait, c'est juste la première tournure qui m'a rendu perdu. Je ne comprends pas "gageure que de tenter." Moi, je ne peux pas me souvenir de rencontre une construction de cette façon, sauf celles comparatives.

Merci


----------



## Mauricet

Grégoire said:


> "Since it's a challenge to try to control the 260km-long frontier, ... "


Ce "que" n'est pas indispensable : _C'est une gageure de_ (+ infinitif) convient aussi. Je vais chercher à documenter cet emploi de "que" ...

Le Petit Robert ne le mentionne pas, et le CNRTL ne répond pas astheur ...


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est en fait un héritage du tour classique où seul _que_ (donc sans _de_) était utilisé.

_C'est_ + adj./subst. + *de* + infinitif = tour actuel
_C'est _+ adj./subst. + *que de* + infinitif = tour littéraire
_C'est _+ adj./subst. + *que* + infinitif = tour classique

Exemples :

_C'est une gageure *de* tenter_…
_C'est une gageure *que de* tenter_…
_C'est une gageure *que* tenter_…

_C'est beau *de* regarder les couchers de soleil._
_C'est beau__ *que de* regarder les couchers de soleil.
__C'est beau__ *que* regarder les couchers de soleil._


----------



## ce que est est

C'est esquiver la difficulté *que* de distinguer, comme on le fait d'habitude, deux espèces de quantité, la première extensive et mesurable, la seconde intensive, qui ne comporte pas la mesure, mais dont on peut dire néanmoins qu'elle est plus grande ou plus petite qu'une autre intensité.

I don't understand the function of 'que' in the sentence above.

C'est esquiver la difficulté de distinguer deux espèces de etc. ne me pose aucun problème, mais ce 'que', en quoi est-il nécessaire?

C'est un texte datant de la fin du 19em, de Bergson en occurence.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

_Que de_ est une tournure emphatique et littéraire.

Avant que de partir = avant de partir


----------



## Ravenclaw

_C’est bien mal lire Rousseau que de le transformer en apôtre du végétalisme ou en prêcheur de l’abstention d’alcool! _

Hey everyone,

I just stumbled upon this sentence and the structure with "que de" seems very strange to me. I've never encountered it...even after consulting some grammar manuals I haven't found an answer to my question...to me the phrase should probably be:

C’est bien mal lire Rousseau lorsqu'/quand on le transforme en apôtre du végétalisme ou en prêcheur de l’abstention d’alcool!

 but I'm personally hoping the problem is just my ignorance...


----------



## Donaldos

Cette construction est correcte.

Elle exprime un lien d'équivalence : _transformer Rouseau en apôtre (...)_ ⇔ _bien mal lire Rousseau_.

Autres exemples :


> _*C'est* tuer pour rien, parfois, *que de* ne pas tuer assez._ Albert CAMUS
> 
> _Mais *ce serait* trahir tout ce que je leur dois, *Que* leur promettre un coeur, quand il n'est plus à moi._ Pierre CORNEILLE (Noter l'absence de _de_)
> 
> *C'est* ne pas payer ses dettes* que de* refuser de justes louanges. VOLTAIRE


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

La structure est donc toujours "c'est + que de" et on pourrait reformuler la phrase comme suit: le transformer en...c'est bien mal lire Rousseau.

Autre exemple:

C'est méchant que de dire aux gens qu'ils sont ignares.

=

C'est méchant de dire aux gens...


C'est bien ça j espère ! Vous êtes bien d accord ?


----------



## quinoa

Euh! N'est-ce pas "C'est être méchant que de dire ..." Il s'agit d'une équivalence entre deux propositions infinitives.
Il y a une légère nuance entre :
C'est méchant de dire aux gens = ce qui est dit est méchant.
C'est être méchant que de dire ... = l'attitude qui pousse à le dire est méchante.

Enfin je crois qu'il y a une légère différence. Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Maître Capello

Mais PY n'a pas écrit _C'est être méchant que de…_, seulement _C'est méchant que de…_

Quoi qu'il en soit, ce dernier tour est bien correct, quoique littéraire.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Merci maître Capello,

Donc en résumé:

C'est (être) méchant que de dire aux gens...

Est une tournure littéraire qui signifie: "dire aux gens qu'ils sont ignares, c est (être) méchant."

C'est bien ça ? (le post de quinoa m a dérouté un peu)


----------



## Donaldos

Je pense que tu as bien compris le sens Pure_Yvesil.


----------



## Ravenclaw

Quinoa's question left me puzzled as well,

Is this a construction that needs two infinitives?

"c'est + *inf*. , _que de_ + *inf*."

or

"c'est + *inf/ad*j, que de + *inf*."


----------



## quinoa

Il faut un parallélisme entre deux infinitifs pour renforcer que par *de*.
C'est travailler en vain que de refaire ce que les autres ont déjà fait.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, pas nécessairement ; on peut également utiliser un substantif ou un adjectif :

_C'est *se tromper* que de vouloir agir ainsi._ 
_C'est *une erreur* que de vouloir agir ainsi._ 
_C'est *idiot* que de vouloir agir ainsi._


----------



## kfz2010

This is a sentence from an old book:

C'est donner le change, *que *poser ainsi l'état de la question.​
I think it means "To mark the status of the question as such, is deceiving." What's the function of "que" here? Or it's better say "C'est donner le change, *que de* poser ainsi l'état de la question."?

Thanks.


----------



## Bezoard

"Que" is linked to the presentative expression "c'est... que".

Poser ainsi l'état de la question, c'est donner le change = C'est donner le change que (de) poser ainsi l'état de la question.
Partir, c'est mourir un peu = C'est mourir un peu que (de) partir.


----------

